# sad day in the piranha hobby



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well today all was fine and dandy...till my caribas started picking on my tern..thought to myself..ah regular fighting, no biggy,its the norm.....they have been together for over five months now they always have battles and fin nips..well make a long story short...i walked out of my room for no more then two minutes to go get the mail..and it happens... they start tearing into the tern..i hear the splashing as i'm walking back and i see whats going on..i jump into action open the canopy and start smacking the caribas from the tern(i have the old fishing rod that i use to feed once in awhile)well it made them scatter to the oppisite side of the tank...but it was too late..the damage was done...upset like a M&*&%$funker...i grabbed one of my nets to scoop out the body of the lifeless tern,as i proceeding to scoop,i was sneak attacked from the back by one of the caribas...soB bit me...and let me tell you it was not pleasant feeling.well here i am bleeding from a finger like crazy with a dead tern..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...worst day in the p hobby..

btw...i do have pictures.. :sad:


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that does sound like a shitty day...sorry man.









i would like to see what they did to the tern and your finger.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

that just plain sucks, but










how bad was the bite?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

That sucks dude... Little bastards


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Post the darn pics man btw sorry to hear that


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

To qoute "Wolf in the Water".

"Being bitten by piranha is more a measure of stupidity"

If I ever get bit, none of you will ever know about it.







I'm just kidding Pack. And I'm sorry to hear about your tern. That's a real shot to the wallet as well as the heart. :sad:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

six inche tern







..smoked


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Whoa! sh*t









messy
















BTW is it just me or do every time we hear of P's dying it happens in bunches?

GCT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> To qoute "Wolf in the Water".
> 
> "Being bitten by piranha is more a measure of stupidity"
> 
> .










..damn them...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ouch! Gotta wonder what gets in their heads to do something like this at the drop of a hat. This happened to me to once.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > To qoute "Wolf in the Water".
> ...


 ya big dummy

lol...j/k


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

That was a nice ass Tern too!!!







Damn Caribas!!








Now Im scared to put my Tern in with them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> ya big dummy
> 
> lol...j/k





















> That was a nice ass Tern too!!! Damn Caribas!! Now Im scared to put my Tern in with them.


It's a gamble man. What goes in your tank sucessfully is all up to the fish already in there. I would suggest, if you try the other tern, divide him off in the tank first so the cariba get the sense of his presents. At least a couple days. Then release him into the shoal with dithers as a distraction. It should be alright. Terns generally can take care of themselves quite well.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that totally sucks the big one














sorry pack. hope your finger is fine


----------



## allen smith (Jul 6, 2003)

I FILL UR PAIN I HAVE A SCARE FROM MY ODD P'S STILL. AND I THINK THAT THEY JUST LOSS IT SOME TIMES.
CAUSE I JUST GOT SOME LITTLE'S ABOUT 2WEEKS AGO AND I AM DOWN TO 8. STARTED AT 12. AND THAT WAS THE FRIST 3 DAYS. BEEN FINE SENCE.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yet another p bites the dust.
sorry man
dixon


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Again sorry to hear (i think this is like 2nd or 3rd post today with a p death







) I'm glad none of my p's have gone nuts like that and especially not bite me, i'd probably have to net em out and take a bite out them myself/ or something.








Good luck thepack and again sorry to hear.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry to hear that


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i wanna see a picture of ur finger


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that







sucks 
sorry to hear that








hows your finger


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Awww...sorry to hear that PACK.

Hows your finger doing?!


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

lets see the finger!! Man that sucks, I was planning on mixing some terns and caribe but I'm starting to rethink that......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Terns generally can take care of themselves quite well.










...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Damn thsoe Caribe i tells you! The same exact thing happen to me with my Tern and Caribe. Except that i lost 2 instead of one? Im starting believe that you cant mix Terns with Caribe but you can mix Reds with Caribe. Show us your pics of the piranha bite.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry pack man that just goes to show p's are always unpredictable had a tern with them 5 months then wham!!!! no more tern makes me wonder why so many lately is it cause of the color havent heard of caribes attacking rbp like that why terns? just guessing


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

it bit your finger? put some aquarium salt on it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> lets see the finger!! Man that sucks, I was planning on mixing some terns and caribe but I'm starting to rethink that......


 Mee too!! Honestly me and PACK got the same batch of Caribas. These Caribas are mean ass mofos!!! They've established their mark as owners of the tank and proved their status as "most teritorial" Pygo.. They've done a # on Packs Tern a couple of times, before killing it off.. and recently been punking on my 10-11" RBs. Im afraid that adding a smaller Tern would most def become cassualty no matter what method I use to try and intro him to the tank.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

that bites, yeah pun intedned. Post us a pic of yer finger


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeeoch! I just saw the pics of your hand! Nver been Bitten yet...(knock on wood). Did it hurt alot? Wow thats some crazy sh*t! Hey Pack you should punch one of the Caribe's, let em know who's boss!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That's to bad but makes me want to set up a big tank in the futer 4 some bad a$$ cariba's







sorry bout your tern.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Hey Pack you should punch one of the Caribe's, let em know who's boss!


 sometimes i punch my fish when they piss me off


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

post a pic of your finger,

dammn he got messed up. what a loss. too bad, survival of the fittest.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> FeederFish33 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see the finger!! Man that sucks, I was planning on mixing some terns and caribe but I'm starting to rethink that......
> ...


 very true i have added three caribas and a red to the shoal without any incident..they all shaol great..but i toss in a tern and all hell breaks loose..for some reason they never like the tern..they would punk on him here and there...finnips was the furtherest it got..and now he became a meal..sucks..but they never like him...weird







and my finger is all black and blue and is sore like hell..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > FeederFish33 said:
> ...


 I think it all has to do with colors







.. you know like gang affiliation







My RBs are kinda red so they just punk on em. But Ternz are wayy different colors and Caribas felt like he was invading their territory.









Hey Raf.. how does did the bite feel when you first got bitten? Plus is it bruised up now and how does it feel? Just wanna know cause I dont ever hope to get bitten.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

......................
LaZy


----------



## >spilopleura< (Jul 14, 2003)

so are you guys all saying that caribe are more aggressive in general than ternetzi?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 lt was so quick i didn't feel anything, it was quick tug.. more then anything it scared me.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> so are you guys all saying that caribe are more aggressive in general than ternetzi?


 no all fish have different personailties.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Pack I am sorry to hear about your recent loss and hurt finger (adding insult to injury). I have had losses in the past with an awnry spilo cf that ate a couple reds. I have never been bitten *knocking on wood*. Hope things look up for you.

Joe


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

So still no pics of your finger ?


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

sorry about your tern







i had the same sort of thing happen to me when i got my first rhom 8" i had three red bellies 5" i did not know which piranhas were compatible with each other and the idiot at the fish shop told me rhoms and red bellies together were fine so i put the rhom in with them they seemed fine when i got back been away for a few days all that was left was floating red bellies







i will never make that mistake again rhoms are pure evil


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

owowowowowow thats gotta hurt, poor tern too imagine being eaten alive from your feet up nasty!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

LaZy said:


> ......................
> LaZy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > ......................
> > LaZy












yeah serra,i don't get it either


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, sh*t and Caribas happens...







!


----------

